# Minor Dent and Scuff Removal and Detailing



## M18NTT (Dec 30, 2011)

I'm keen to get my TT detailed to remove swirls, minor scratches and blemishes, etc but need to get a couple of minor dents and scuffs sorted first. The scratches may come out with polishing but the door dink and very small crease in the top of the front wing definitely wont.

Can anybody recommend anyone - either mobile or fixed - in the Herts/Essex area. I live on the Herts/Essex border but I don't mind travelling a few miles to get the door knocks sorted providing they can be done while I wait. I appreciate that the detailing may be more time consuming depending upon what's done but that's for another day.


----------



## jetski (Jan 29, 2013)

Try Eco Dent Carl 07952061142 done a dent on my tt and is mobile and does that area i think. 
Paul


----------



## darylbenfield (Jun 29, 2011)

Hi I've PM'd you - I'm in Essex.


----------



## M18NTT (Dec 30, 2011)

darylbenfield said:


> Hi I've PM'd you - I'm in Essex.


Hi Daryl. I've pm'd you back


----------

